# Minor Project : Text Editor in Java with Syntax Highlighting



## RBX (Jul 25, 2011)

We've been asked to work on a Minor Project and the only thing I've been able to think up of is a Text Editor (which should be pretty simple) with Syntax Highlighting.

I'm not sure how it could be done but will surely figure out a way to do it in following months.
All I'd like to ask is the complexity level of Syntax Highlighting for a Minor Project ? Will it be too simple or way complex for a Minor Project ?
I'd like to begin with something simple like CSS for syntax highlighting.

Another thing - 
I've worked two years on VB, and two years have passed since. So, I've forgotten a lot of stuff. 
I have no experience in Java GUI based programming but I'm very well familiar with Core Java and have chosen Swing for this project ? Does this seem a right choice ?


P.S. Ideas for other projects are welcome. (platform : VB / Java - Swing).


----------

